# Le vacanze



## LDS (6 Luglio 2016)

me le sogno per quello, con tutto quello che c'è da lavorare in questo periodo.

voi dove andate?

qual è il luogo che preferite per passare le vacanze?

mare?
montagna?

io di vacanze non ne ho fino ad ottobre.

almeno vivo al mare e lavorando solo la sera posso andare in spiaggia quando ho voglia di alzarmi dal letto.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

vivendo al mare tutto l'anno, per le ferie decisamente la montagna... passeggiate, brezza alpina, verde, torrenti, fragole con panna fresca, notti con le coperte :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> vivendo al mare tutto l'anno, per le ferie decisamente la montagna... passeggiate, brezza alpina, verde, torrenti, fragole con panna fresca, notti con le coperte :singleeye:


capisco  anche io ho la stessa esigenza anche se per motivi diversi... vivendo a Roma centro tutto l'anno, per le vacanze (ove possibile) scelgo mete lontane e possibilmente "selvagge", per depurarmi il più possibile dallo stress cittadino.

lo scorso anno sono finita in Malesia su un isola senza strade dove non occorrono le scarpe 

quest'anno vediamo che succede....:carneval:

comunque, no agenzie, no resort, no all inclusive. finchè possiamo - ovvero finchè non ci sono eredi al trono con noi - organizziamo tutto noi in b&b per poter il più possibile vivere le atmosfere locali..


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2016)

Le vacanze estive le vivo da anni come una condanna. In Italia e' ovunque troppo affollato. Si sgomita per un posto al sole, alla coda dei supermercati, per il parcheggio.  Fa terribilmente caldo. 
Se potessi fare un salto temporale del mese di agosto lo farei....
E non mi dite che la montagna e' bellissima, fresca e tranquilla o che ci sono favolose capitali nordeuropee da visitare. 
Lo so. Ma ho una figlia piccola e deve fare un po' di mare.


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> capisco  anche io ho la stessa esigenza anche se per motivi diversi... vivendo a Roma centro tutto l'anno, per le vacanze (ove possibile) scelgo mete lontane e possibilmente "selvagge", per depurarmi il più possibile dallo stress cittadino.
> 
> *lo scorso anno sono finita in Malesia su un isola senza strade dove non occorrono le scarpe*
> 
> ...


Fico! 

Fate benissimo:up: è il modo migliore per viaggiare senza continuare a sentirsi sempre a casa... se vuoi staccare davvero col quotidiano e conoscere la gente di lì, è l'unico modo.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le vacanze estive le vivo da anni come una condanna. In Italia e' ovunque troppo affollato. Si sgomita per un posto al sole, alla coda dei supermercati, per il parcheggio.  Fa terribilmente caldo.
> Se potessi fare un salto temporale del mese di agosto lo farei....
> E non mi dite che la montagna e' bellissima, fresca e tranquilla o che ci sono favolose capitali nordeuropee da visitare.
> Lo so. Ma ho una figlia piccola e deve fare un po' di mare.


concordo su tutto. e infatti fino a che non ho creature con me, me ne scappo il più lontano possibile... dove la vita costa poco e possibilmente non ci sono macchine e traffico...

che poi se non sbaglio nel 3d mio vecchio dei viaggi tu mi dicesti che prima di avere figli con tuo marito viaggiavate zaino in spalla...o ricordo male?


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Fico!
> 
> Fate benissimo:up: è il modo migliore per viaggiare senza continuare a sentirsi sempre a casa... se vuoi staccare davvero col quotidiano e conoscere la gente di lì, è l'unico modo.


assolutamente.

l'unico problema è quando torni :unhappy: che ti ritrovi sul raccordo dopo esser sbarcato a FCO....


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> assolutamente.
> 
> l'unico problema è quando torni :unhappy: che ti ritrovi sul raccordo dopo esser sbarcato a FCO....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ti capisco... è il vero dramma di ogni viaggio dall'altra parte del mondo :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> me le sogno per quello, con tutto quello che c'è da lavorare in questo periodo.
> 
> voi dove andate?
> Il
> ...


Prediligo il mare, però amo anche la montagna.. Quindi l'ottimo sarebbe un luogo che mi permette di spostarmi tra mare e cime


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2016)

Io preferisco la montagna perché mi piace camminare e al mare mi rompo le palle, per non parlare del fatto che soffro il caldo a livelli estremi.

Purtroppo una vera vacanza, nel senso di riposarmi IO, non la farò.
Tre quarti delle ferie li trascorrerò con i miei figli e per portare loro da qualche parte non potrò permettermi anche una vacanza per me. Spese eccessive.

Di questo ringraziamo anche la lungimiranza degli operatori turistici che se ne sbattono altamente dei genitori single con bambini.

E' pieno di ottime offerte per famiglie, ma si applicano solo se ci sono mamma e papà. 
Sostanzialmente una coppia con un bambino paga meno di quanto dovrei pagare io da solo con due bambini.

BAH!!!


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le vacanze estive le vivo da anni come una condanna. In Italia e' ovunque troppo affollato. Si sgomita per un posto al sole, alla coda dei supermercati, per il parcheggio.  Fa terribilmente caldo.
> Se potessi fare un salto temporale del mese di agosto lo farei....
> E non mi dite che la montagna e' bellissima, fresca e tranquilla o che ci sono favolose capitali nordeuropee da visitare.
> Lo so. Ma *ho una figlia piccola e deve fare un po' di mare*.


Idem anche per me ( figlio ), una settimana a giugno ( tempo disastroso ) ed una a settembre. Due di fila non le reggiamo....


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le vacanze estive le vivo da anni come una condanna. In Italia e' ovunque troppo affollato. Si sgomita per un posto al sole, alla coda dei supermercati, per il parcheggio.  Fa terribilmente caldo.
> Se potessi fare un salto temporale del mese di agosto lo farei....
> E non mi dite che la montagna e' bellissima, fresca e tranquilla o che ci sono favolose capitali nordeuropee da visitare.
> Lo so. Ma ho una figlia piccola e deve fare un po' di mare.


Noooo 
pensa che quest'anno mi sento frustratissima perché non ho ancora portato i miei bimbi ai parchi acquatici
Noi facciamo sempre vacanze miste (mare-avventura).
Per i bimbi un minimo sindacale di due notti in tenda in compagnia.


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io preferisco la montagna perché mi piace camminare e al mare mi rompo le palle, per non parlare del fatto che soffro il caldo a livelli estremi.
> 
> Purtroppo una vera vacanza, nel senso di riposarmi IO, non la farò.
> Tre quarti delle ferie li trascorrerò con i miei figli e per portare loro da qualche parte non potrò permettermi anche una vacanza per me. Spese eccessive.
> ...


Campeggio o fai da te?


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

Noi partiamo tra un po'.
Stiamo via poco più di un mese in Corsica.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

LDS ha detto:


> me le sogno per quello, con tutto quello che c'è da lavorare in questo periodo.
> 
> voi dove andate?
> 
> ...


quest'anno io le vacanze me le sono giocate


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Noi partiamo tra un po'.
> Stiamo via poco più di un mese in Corsica.


Che bello! fate una puntata deserto di des agriates? I miei bambini adorano per dormire con le tende nel deserto...  [MENTION=5994]Tessa[/MENTION] lì non c'è neppure ressa


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Noi partiamo tra un po'.
> Stiamo via poco più di un mese in Corsica.


:up: Quale parte della Corsica ?


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Campeggio o fai da te?


Alberghi.
Volevo provare a riposarmi anche io.
L'anno scorso ho affittato un appartamento, siamo stati benissimo, ma mi sono fatto un culo che era meglio se rimanevo a lavorare.


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Che bello! fate una puntata deserto di des agriates? I miei bambini adorano per dormire con le tende nel deserto...  @_Tessa_ lì non c'è neppure ressa


La Corsica è stupenda, e costa molto meno della Sardegna... itinerari mare e monti,deserto,torrenti tra i boschi....


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> La Corsica è stupenda, e costa molto meno della Sardegna... itinerari mare e monti,deserto,torrenti tra i boschi....


Vero!!! Anche le zone boschive... Per chi ama spostarsi e alternare alberghi e tenda è l'ideale  anche con i bambini secondo me


----------



## brenin (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vero!!! Anche le zone boschive... Per chi ama spostarsi e alternare alberghi e tenda è l'ideale  anche con i bambini secondo me


In tema di bambini anche il viaggio in traghetto è molto più corto, noi ci siamo sempre trovati bene. E comunque penso che non abbia niente da invidiare alla Sardegna.


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> concordo su tutto. e infatti fino a che non ho creature con me, me ne scappo il più lontano possibile... dove la vita costa poco e possibilmente non ci sono macchine e traffico...
> 
> che poi se non sbaglio nel 3d mio vecchio dei viaggi tu mi dicesti che prima di avere figli con tuo marito viaggiavate zaino in spalla...o ricordo male?


Ricordi bene!
Grande nostalgia di quei viaggi!
Ogni anno facciamo ancora un bel viaggio a Natale, ma ad altre condizioni. Come dire, ci siamo un po' imborghesiti....


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Noooo
> pensa che quest'anno mi sento frustratissima perché non ho ancora portato i miei bimbi ai parchi acquatici
> Noi facciamo sempre vacanze miste (mare-avventura).
> Per i bimbi un minimo sindacale di due notti in tenda in compagnia.


Parchi acquatici....:singleeye:
Tu sei da monumento!


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Noi partiamo tra un po'.
> Stiamo via poco più di un mese in Corsica.


Appero'. 
Io libera professionista, due settimane


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Parchi acquatici....:singleeye:
> Tu sei da monumento!


Devo colmare lacune. Piacciono da matti anche a me :carneval:


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ricordi bene!
> Grande nostalgia di quei viaggi!
> Ogni anno facciamo ancora un bel viaggio a Natale, ma ad altre condizioni. Come dire, ci siamo un po' imborghesiti....


eh capisco....quando ci sono i bimbi  è difficile fare questi viaggi...!

torniamo in Asia anche quest'anno...non vedo l'ora :mexican:

il prossimo sarà west coast in macchina


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh capisco....quando ci sono i bimbi  è difficile fare questi viaggi...!
> 
> torniamo in Asia anche quest'anno...non vedo l'ora :mexican:
> 
> il prossimo sarà west coast in macchina


non puoi
ti invecchi....


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> non puoi
> ti invecchi....


ce la posso ancora fare :carneval: fino a che non ho eredi al trono ce la farò !!!!!


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ce la posso ancora fare :carneval: fino a che non ho eredi al trono ce la farò !!!!!


eh ma quello per l'anno prossimo l'hai già sfornato


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Che bello! fate una puntata deserto di des agriates? I miei bambini adorano per dormire con le tende nel deserto...  @_Tessa_ lì non c'è neppure ressa


L'anno scorso l'abbiamo fatta.
Sì, credo anche quest'anno.
Ma solo a Saleccia in auto.
Dove dormite, nel campeggio giù o liberi?


----------



## danny (8 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> La Corsica è stupenda, e costa molto meno della Sardegna... itinerari mare e monti,deserto,torrenti tra i boschi....





Ecate ha detto:


> Vero!!! Anche le zone boschive... Per chi ama spostarsi e alternare alberghi e tenda è l'ideale  anche con i bambini secondo me


Non fosse per certe strade a picco, anche all'interno.
Per raggiungere certi paesi non devi soffrire di vertigini...
E io ogni tanto ne soffro e vado nel panico...
soprattutto se si dimenticano i guardrail.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> eh ma quello per l'anno prossimo l'hai già sfornato


no no ancora presto..... troppo poco che stiamo assieme..


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh capisco....quando ci sono i bimbi  è difficile fare questi viaggi...!
> 
> torniamo in Asia anche quest'anno...non vedo l'ora :mexican:
> 
> il prossimo sarà west coast in macchina


 
vero
ecco, West coast (FIGATA!!!) in macchina non potremmo farlo con i bimbi... 
Però si possono fare tante cose
Spesso mi sono ritrovata a fare delle cose per loro che poi sono piaciute tantissimo anche a me
... A volte danno degli stimoli 
L'anno scorso per motivi di età non hanno potuto fare rafting con i cuginetti e quest'anno non ci scappo: ecco, questa è una cosa che non avrei mai pensato di fare, ma che faremo con loro ed è probabile che sarà divertente


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> vero
> ecco, West coast (FIGATA!!!) in macchina non potremmo farlo con i bimbi...
> Però si possono fare tante cose
> Spesso mi sono ritrovata a fare delle cose per loro che poi sono piaciute tantissimo anche a me
> ...


fighissimo il rafting!!

io al viaggio dello scorso anno... in Malesia. ad esempio abbiamo mangiato (benissimo) in alcune bettole locali in cui non esiste il non piccante...penso che con i figli non avrei potuto farlo. ma nemmeno mangiare e bere quello che ho ingerito io 

poi ci sono le spiagge nelle isole che non sono attrezzate nè riparate dall'ombra...un po' a toru de force :carneval: stavo boccheggiando anche io...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no no ancora presto..... troppo poco che stiamo assieme..


bah
mia cognata ha conosciuto il fidanzato l'anno scorso il 12 di giugno
per san valentino si era già fatta farcire 
fa te


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> bah
> mia cognata ha conosciuto il fidanzato l'anno scorso il 12 di giugno
> per san valentino si era già fatta farcire
> fa te


io aspetto un altro pochetto...!

ma tu il viaggio di nozze l'hai fatto? se sì dove?


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io aspetto un altro pochetto...!
> 
> ma tu il viaggio di nozze l'hai fatto? se sì dove?


eh l'ho fatto a fine maggio
crociera nel mediterraneo occidentale


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> eh l'ho fatto a fine maggio
> crociera nel mediterraneo occidentale


:inlove: adoro la crociera! prima o poi la farò. 

dicono che si mangi benissimo e a tutte le ore....che spettacolo


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :inlove: adoro la crociera! prima o poi la farò.
> 
> dicono che si mangi benissimo e a tutte le ore....che spettacolo


uno spettacolo vero
il buffet è chiuso dalle 2.30 alle 6.30
20 ore al giorno c'è sempre qualcosa da mangiare
mio marito ha fatto una settimana di pizza :rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> fighissimo il rafting!!
> 
> io al viaggio dello scorso anno... in Malesia. ad esempio abbiamo mangiato (benissimo) in alcune bettole locali in cui non esiste il non piccante...penso che con i figli non avrei potuto farlo. ma nemmeno mangiare e bere quello che ho ingerito io
> 
> poi ci sono le spiagge nelle isole che non sono attrezzate nè riparate dall'ombra...un po' a toru de force :carneval: stavo boccheggiando anche io...


 Wow
per queste cose devo aspettare ancora un (bel) po'


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



LDS ha detto:


> me le sogno per quello, con tutto quello che c'è da lavorare in questo periodo.
> 
> voi dove andate?
> 
> ...


Io adoro TOR VAIANICA,il suo mare,la sua acqua cristallina,la gente,e quando sono tormentato vado a CAPOCOTTA alla spiaggia nudista,ma non mi fanno mai entrare......,e allora finisco sempre ai CANCELLI a farmi le pippe dietro le dune....
Però a fine mese me faccio 10 giorni a FOCENE...e li faccio crepà tutti de invidia.:up:


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io adoro TOR VAIANICA,il suo mare,la sua acqua cristallina,la gente,e quando sono tormentato vado a CAPOCOTTA alla spiaggia nudista,ma non mi fanno mai entrare......,e allora finisco sempre ai CANCELLI a farmi le pippe dietro le dune....
> Però a fine mese me faccio 10 giorni a FOCENE...e li faccio crepà tutti de invidia.:up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei il peggio


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> uno spettacolo vero
> il buffet è chiuso dalle 2.30 alle 6.30
> 20 ore al giorno c'è sempre qualcosa da mangiare
> mio marito ha fatto una settimana di pizza :rotfl:


..meglio che non ci andiamo :rotfl::rotfl: penso che torniamo rotolando....!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io adoro TOR VAIANICA,il suo mare,la sua acqua cristallina,la gente,e quando sono tormentato vado a CAPOCOTTA alla spiaggia nudista,ma non mi fanno mai entrare......,e allora finisco sempre ai CANCELLI a farmi le pippe dietro le dune....
> Però a fine mese me faccio 10 giorni a FOCENE...e li faccio crepà tutti de invidia.:up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei il peggio


Stai a rosicà....


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..meglio che non ci andiamo :rotfl::rotfl: penso che torniamo rotolando....!


ma no
si cammina così tanto che si smaltisce
tra palma de mallorca e barcellona abbiamo fatto 14km a piedi


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai a rosicà....


avoja. tiemme un posto a Focene che arrivo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

o provamo Fiumicino? che pure lì...


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> avoja. tiemme un posto a Focene che arrivo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> o provamo Fiumicino? che pure lì...


Stai a fà la sofisticata.....fino ad un anno fa annavi a ostia....a capo m'apri de dietro...nte ricordi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai a fà la sofisticata.....fino ad un anno fa annavi a ostia....a capo m'apri de dietro...nte ricordi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



mi hai fatto vergognare davanti a tutta la spiaggia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ci vado ancora a Ostia  che te credi?


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..meglio che non ci andiamo :rotfl::rotfl: penso che torniamo rotolando....!


Ecco, la crociera mi sembra ottima anche con i figli 
Tieniti il bonus :carneval:


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ecco, la crociera mi sembra ottima anche con i figli
> Tieniti il bonus :carneval:


infatti si  anche perché se ti scappano di certo non te li perdi :carneval: la nave quella è!!


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> infatti si  anche perché se ti scappano di certo non te li perdi :carneval: la nave quella è!!


ci credi che io invece i bambini
in crociera non ce li porterei?


----------



## Skorpio (8 Luglio 2016)

*...*



Nobody ha detto:


> vivendo al mare tutto l'anno, per le ferie decisamente la montagna... passeggiate, brezza alpina, verde, torrenti, fragole con panna fresca, notti con le coperte :singleeye:


Ti consiglio vivamente la Stubaital in Austria. Un paradiso


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> infatti si  anche perché se ti scappano di certo non te li perdi :carneval: la nave quella è!!


non so, i miei probabilmente si calerebbero una scialuppa e scapperebbero


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ci credi che io invece i bambini
> in crociera non ce li porterei?


dai! davvero? perché?


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non so, i miei probabilmente si calerebbero una scialuppa e scapperebbero


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

irrequieti??


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*E dai*



Stark72 ha detto:


> non so, i miei probabilmente si calerebbero una scialuppa e scapperebbero


Portali a FOCENE no?


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> irrequieti??


ma perchè è un tribolo
hai la tessera, paghi con quella
entri ed esci sempre con quella
se i bambini sono piccoli è una guerra
quando esci e rientri devi fare file su file
e il metal detector e la borsa sotto lo scanner
se non hai educato adeguatamente tuo figlio
rischi che una vacanza diventi un incubo
a meno che non li parcheggi nel club per  bambini
e allora però ecco che non ha senso parlare di vacanza per famiglie


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> non so, i miei probabilmente si calerebbero una scialuppa e scapperebbero


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> irrequieti??


facili alla noia, non ce li vedo su una nave e sono troppo piccoli per interessarsi ad escursioni culturali


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma perchè è un tribolo
> hai la tessera, paghi con quella
> entri ed esci sempre con quella
> se i bambini sono piccoli è una guerra
> ...



....capito 

mmh credo che se sarà, i primi anni ce ne andremo a casa mia in montagna e ciao proprio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Portali a FOCENE no?


a ostia li ho portati l'anno scorso
la piccola a un certo punto era stata fagocitata da un gruppo di pischelle ipertettute, ipetatuate, iperbone che se la coccolavano e mi hanno fatto sentire un Girolimoni :mexican:


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma perchè è un tribolo
> hai la tessera, paghi con quella
> entri ed esci sempre con quella
> se i bambini sono piccoli è una guerra
> ...



Non lo sapevo
mai fatta una crociera io
metal detector e scanner poco male ma le code...


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Stark72 ha detto:


> a ostia li ho portati l'anno scorso
> la piccola a un certo punto era stata fagocitata da un gruppo di pischelle ipertettute, ipetatuate, iperbone che se la coccolavano e mi hanno fatto sentire un Girolimoni :mexican:


Senti, io è una vita che vado a fregene...!Ma son sincero:le sbranafiletti che girano ad ostia.....solo li guarda...:rotfl:
E adesso ti scrivo pure un'altra cosa.
Il venerdi serà per motivi miei passo per via di capannelle....girano certe chiappe pregiudicate,da guida senza mani...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ....capito
> 
> mmh credo che se sarà, i primi anni ce ne andremo a casa mia in montagna e ciao proprio :rotfl::rotfl:


ah io ormai la crociera l'ho fatta
:rotfl:
però io preferisco il mare


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti, io è una vita che vado a fregene...!Ma son sincero:le sbranafiletti che girano ad ostia.....solo li guarda...:rotfl:
> E adesso ti scrivo pure un'altra cosa.
> Il venerdi serà per motivi miei passo per via di capannelle....girano certe chiappe pregiudicate,da guida senza mani...:rotfl::rotfl:


maledetto portami a Capannelle che io ho la faccetta da bravo ragazzo e le chiappe pregiudicate mi ignorano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo
> mai fatta una crociera io
> metal detector e scanner poco male ma le code...


passi il tuo tempo in fila
al buffet non ti dico


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Stark72 ha detto:


> maledetto portami a Capannelle che io ho la faccetta da bravo ragazzo e le chiappe pregiudicate mi ignorano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E tu fatti un giro verso le 23....prendi via capennelle da via tuscolana....poi mi vieni a dire....


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> passi il tuo tempo in fila
> al buffet non ti dico


Ecco.
Tu pensa a fare una cosa del genere con due bambini di 8 e 10 anni, che già basta metterli in macchina per andare in montagna e dopo 10 minuti, mentre sei sul raccordo anulare ti fanno "manca molto"?


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> facili alla noia, non ce li vedo su una nave e sono troppo piccoli per interessarsi ad escursioni culturali


A me proprio un papà aveva decantato la crociera per i bambini
mi aveva detto che ci sono tutte le cose che piacciono al bimbo (7 anni... piscina, giochi, cinema, tennis) e che le escursioni culturali l'avevano coinvolto
Poi non so
secondo me è impossibile coinvolgerli con una guida per adulti
o tu, genitore, ti metti a fare la guida
o c'è una guida per la famiglia
o c'è una guida per i bambini


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Tu pensa a fare una cosa del genere con due bambini di 8 e 10 anni, che già basta metterli in macchina per andare in montagna e dopo 10 minuti, mentre sei sul raccordo anulare ti fanno "manca molto"?


ma infatti dipende dai bambini
per dire, c'era una coppia con due bambine sante
ma c'era solo quella... su 2500 passeggeri paganti


----------



## kikko64 (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> quest'anno io le vacanze me le sono giocate


Quest'anno le vacanze ME le ha giocate ...

il programma era raggiungere Vienna in moto (ogni anno facevano un giro in moto ... Austria, Svizzera Slovenia ...).
Avevo già preparato l'itinerario ... 7 giorni (e 6 notti) in giro per l'Austria di cui 2 notti a Vienna ... 

... quest'anno non credo che vedrò Vienna.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> A me proprio un papà aveva decantato la crociera per i bambini
> mi aveva detto che ci sono tutte le cose che piacciono al bimbo (7 anni... piscina, giochi, cinema, tennis) e che le escursioni culturali l'avevano coinvolto
> Poi non so
> secondo me è impossibile coinvolgerli con una guida per adulti
> ...


dipende dai bambini
le guide non sono per bambini


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quest'anno le vacanze ME le ha giocate ...
> 
> il programma era raggiungere Vienna in moto (ogni anno facevano un giro in moto ... Austria, Svizzera Slovenia ...).
> Avevo già preparato l'itinerario ... 7 giorni (e 6 notti) in giro per l'Austria di cui 2 notti a Vienna ...
> ...


e perchè?


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma infatti dipende dai bambini
> per dire, c'era una coppia con due bambine sante
> ma c'era solo quella... su 2500 passeggeri paganti


io spero e prego di avere i bimbi santi. ma conoscendo la madre e il probabile padre..........m'aspetteranno certe notti che manco Ligabue le cantava :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io spero e prego di avere i bimbi santi. ma conoscendo la madre e il probabile padre..........m'aspetteranno certe notti che manco Ligabue le cantava :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io per certe cose
spero che i miei possibili figli somiglino al padre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> passi il tuo tempo in fila
> al buffet non ti dico


Questo il papà del ragazzino mica me l'aveva detto
:rotfl:
Grazie biri
mio marito era quasi tentato,
_per rilassarsi

_


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> io per certe cose
> spero che i miei possibili figli somiglino al padre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io pure :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Questo il papà del ragazzino mica me l'aveva detto
> :rotfl:
> Grazie biri
> mio marito era quasi tentato,
> ...


se li parcheggi con gli animatori....
però io in crociera nn mi sono rilassata
ho dormito e mangiato
ma ho anche camminato tanto tanto tanto
poi c'è da dire che c'è gente che nn scende di nave
e quello mi pare assurdo


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io pure :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io a mia mamma 
per un anno
ho rotto le balle ogni 2 ore
giorno   e notte
quell'altro lo mettevano a letto
e buonanotte, se ne riparla domattina :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
cosa che succede tutt'ora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io spero e prego di avere i bimbi santi. ma conoscendo la madre e il probabile padre..........m'aspetteranno certe notti che manco Ligabue le cantava :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma i miei onestamente sono tranquillissimi, solo che li devi impegnare sempre, ma proprio fisicamente, se non li spompi durante il giorno poi non hai pace fino a mezzanotte :mexican:
Per questo gli piace andare in montagna, forse più del mare.
Parchi avventura, chilometri di passeggiate, mountain bike, passeggiate a cavallo, rafting (per bambini), fattorie interattive.
La sera stramazzano


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma i miei onestamente sono tranquillissimi, solo che li devi impegnare sempre, ma proprio fisicamente, se non li spompi durante il giorno poi non hai pace fino a mezzanotte :mexican:
> Per questo gli piace andare in montagna, forse più del mare.
> Parchi avventura, chilometri di passeggiate, mountain bike, passeggiate a cavallo, rafting (per bambini), fattorie interattive.
> La sera stramazzano


posso farti una domanda che non c'entra niente?
i tuoi bambini quanti zuccheri mangiano durante la giornata?


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma i miei onestamente sono tranquillissimi, solo che li devi impegnare sempre, ma proprio fisicamente,* se non li spompi durante il giorno poi non hai pace fino a mezzanotte* :mexican:
> Per questo gli piace andare in montagna, forse più del mare.
> Parchi avventura, chilometri di passeggiate, mountain bike, passeggiate a cavallo, rafting (per bambini), fattorie interattive.
> La sera stramazzano


perfetto, credo di avere accanto l'uomo giusto se mai dovessero venirmi così pure a me.

:mexican:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perfetto, credo di avere accanto l'uomo giusto se mai dovessero venirmi così pure a me.
> 
> :mexican:


io no
c'ho l'omo pigro


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> io a mia mamma
> per un anno
> ho rotto le balle ogni 2 ore
> giorno   e notte
> ...


idem :rotfl::rotflure io...povera mamma 

ancora adesso io ho il sonno leggerissimo se cade una foglia mi sveglio, il mio lui dorme in ogni tipo di condizione e come un sasso. luce accesa, finestra spalancata, rumori molesti, treno, tram, gente che urla, lui dorme.
infatti io so nevrastenica lui è pacioso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> idem :rotfl::rotflure io...povera mamma
> 
> ancora adesso io ho il sonno leggerissimo se cade una foglia mi sveglio, il mio lui dorme in ogni tipo di condizione e come un sasso. luce accesa, finestra spalancata, rumori molesti, treno, tram, gente che urla, lui dorme.
> infatti io so nevrastenica lui è pacioso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


il mio è nevrastenico e io sono acida :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> dipende dai bambini
> le guide non sono per bambini


I miei di sicuro si annoierebbero

boh io intendo che quando vanno a fare attività  con una guida tutta per loro, tornano entusiasti.
se questa cosa non c'è, la guida ti tocca farla te genitore, oppure optare saggiamente per altro


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> idem :rotfl::rotflure io...povera mamma
> 
> ancora adesso io ho il sonno leggerissimo se cade una foglia mi sveglio, il mio lui dorme in ogni tipo di condizione e come un sasso. luce accesa, finestra spalancata, rumori molesti, treno, tram, gente che urla, lui dorme.
> infatti io so nevrastenica lui è pacioso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Rosicooooo!Io me sveglio sempre,ogni rumore,un pò de luce,un culo per strada,un rumore sospetto....sono una cosa che nn ci si crede....


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> io no
> c'ho l'omo pigro


il mio è iperattivo e molto sportivo, adora l'aria aperta e tutto ciò che sia campestre/bricolage e via dicendo..


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rosicooooo!Io me sveglio sempre,ogni rumore,un pò de luce,*un culo per strada*,un rumore sospetto....sono una cosa che nn ci si crede....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rosicooooo!Io me sveglio sempre,ogni rumore,un pò de luce,un culo per strada,un rumore sospetto....sono una cosa che nn ci si crede....


a chi lo dici :facepalm: idem. io lo guardo dormire beato co la finestra aperta mentre io smadonno tra me e me....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Tu pensa a fare una cosa del genere con due bambini di 8 e 10 anni, che già basta metterli in macchina per andare in montagna e dopo 10 minuti, mentre sei sul raccordo anulare ti fanno "manca molto"?


dvd o giochi elettronici; il nostro a momenti manco  scende per fare pipi' in un viaggio di 10 ore :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> I miei di sicuro si annoierebbero
> 
> boh io intendo che quando vanno a fare attività  con una guida tutta per loro, tornano entusiasti.
> se questa cosa non c'è, la guida ti tocca farla te genitore, oppure optare saggiamente per altro


ma le uscite sono noiose per i bambini
per esempio io ho fatto pompei
ci fossi andata a 10 anni mi sarei fatta due palle...


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*SI*



Stark72 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Riconosco il culo dalla camminata....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2016)

La mia vacanza finisce domani 
Ora sono a Napoli in crociera domani arrivo a Savona
Ora a parte qualche giorno in Liguria è un weekend a Roma ho finito. 
Praticamente inizia un nuovo anno


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma i miei onestamente sono tranquillissimi, solo che li devi impegnare sempre, ma proprio fisicamente, se non li spompi durante il giorno poi non hai pace fino a mezzanotte :mexican:
> Per questo gli piace andare in montagna, forse più del mare.
> Parchi avventura, chilometri di passeggiate, mountain bike, passeggiate a cavallo, rafting (per bambini), fattorie interattive.
> La sera stramazzano


Ahahah
come i miei


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio è iperattivo e molto sportivo, adora l'aria aperta e tutto ciò che sia campestre/bricolage e via dicendo..


il mio poveraccio
lavora schiavo style
quindi quando torna a casa è stanco
e per loro è sempre lunedì


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> ma le uscite sono noiose per i bambini
> per esempio io ho fatto pompei
> ci fossi andata a 10 anni mi sarei fatta due palle...


Grazie alla mia fiera opposizione, crociera evitata, questa estate. In cambio, villaggio in Sardegna..ad agosto :nuke:


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> a chi lo dici :facepalm: idem. io lo guardo dormire beato co la finestra aperta mentre io smadonno tra me e me....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io so sempre elettrico....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io so sempre elettrico....:rotfl:


siamo in due caro mio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: io pure de notte


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Grazie alla mia fiera opposizione, crociera evitata, questa estate. In cambio, villaggio in Sardegna..ad agosto :nuke:


minchia
un mutuo


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> minchia
> un mutuo


meno di quello speso in 12 giorni in giro per l'europa del nord, comunque


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> meno di quello speso in 12 giorni in giro per l'europa del nord, comunque


sicuro
io in sardegna ci sono stata 10 anni fa
a cavallo tra giugno e luglio
e si spendeva un botto
ora so che è peggiorata
d'agosto poi....


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2016)

se leggerete di uno o piu' animatori uccisi a randellate in Sardegna, non meravigliatevi se poi non scrivo piu'...


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> se leggerete di uno o piu' animatori uccisi a randellate in Sardegna, non meravigliatevi se poi non scrivo piu'...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
la vita del villaggio è un tour de force


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> dvd o giochi elettronici; il nostro a momenti manco  scende per fare pipi' in un viaggio di 10 ore :rotfl:


ah quello sì!!!!
Ogni volta c'ho la macchina che è un gomitolo di fili di caricabatterie da viaggio per DVD, Ipad, Nintendo e via dicendo.


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> sicuro
> io in sardegna ci sono stata 10 anni fa
> a cavallo tra giugno e luglio
> e si spendeva un botto
> ...


intendevo il contrario 
ho speso di piu' nel tour nordeuropeo..


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> se leggerete di uno o piu' animatori uccisi a randellate in Sardegna, non meravigliatevi se poi non scrivo piu'...


Se hai figli villaggio o crociera sono il
massimo secondo me 
Senza figli preferisco altro


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> intendevo il contrario
> ho speso di piu' nel tour nordeuropeo..


sì sì avevo capito
era per dire che in sardegna parte uno stipendio
nel nord europa peggio....


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> se leggerete di uno o piu' animatori uccisi a randellate in Sardegna, non meravigliatevi se poi non scrivo piu'...


Sai,io fino a 30 anni ero come te.....:up:
Adesso a 44 anni sai che te dico?ma sti cazziiiii.
Ma si ma che me frega?te piace un altro?e vai,sti cazzi...ma che ci posso fare?ci son tante donne...ma me posso incazzà pe una?


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> sì sì avevo capito
> era per dire che in sardegna parte uno stipendio
> nel nord europa peggio....


noi per questo pure andiamo in Asia.. col cambio iperfavorevole spendi poco e puoi toglierti qualsiasi sfizio


----------



## ivanl (8 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai,io fino a 30 anni ero come te.....:up:
> Adesso a 44 anni sai che te dico?ma sti cazziiiii.
> Ma si ma che me frega?te piace un altro?e vai,sti cazzi...ma che ci posso fare?ci son tante donne...ma me posso incazzà pe una?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
nono, io mi riferivo a quelli che ti perseguitano per farti animare o cose del genere. Se mi si avvicinano a meno di 10 metri li incenerisco con un lanciafiamme


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*Ah*



ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> nono, io mi riferivo a quelli che ti perseguitano per farti animare o cose del genere. Se mi si avvicinano a meno di 10 metri li incenerisco con un lanciafiamme


Scusa ho frainteso....:rotfl:e che so diventato sportivo con gli anni...:rotfl:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> noi per questo pure andiamo in Asia.. col cambio iperfavorevole spendi poco e puoi toglierti qualsiasi sfizio


vero
ma io non ci andrei mai
certi posti non mi attirano
mi sanno di sporco... di malaria...


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> noi per questo pure andiamo in Asia.. col cambio iperfavorevole spendi poco e puoi toglierti qualsiasi sfizio


Tu hai capito tutto di vacanze!


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2016)

Io in crociera in quei megacondomini multipiano galleggianti (quando non affondano) neanche se me la regalano!


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> vero
> ma io non ci andrei mai
> certi posti non mi attirano
> mi sanno di sporco... di malaria...


oddio speriamo di no :rotfl::rotfl: ma non vado in città nei paesi meno sviluppati, vado nelle isole del tropico del cancro


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io in crociera in quei megacondomini multipiano galleggianti (quando non affondano) neanche se me la regalano!


ahhaahahahha
io ero msc non costa


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio speriamo di no :rotfl::rotfl: ma non vado in città nei paesi meno sviluppati, vado nelle isole del tropico del cancro


io c'ho l'ansia :rotfl:
fosse solo per quello che ti danno da mangiare


----------



## Spot (8 Luglio 2016)

Io quest'anno sto ancora più antivacanziera dell'anno scorso


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tu hai capito tutto di vacanze!


lo scorso anno ho mangiato pesce appena pescato tutte le sere a 5/10€  facevano i bbq sulla spiaggia col pescato del giorno, il cambio sta a 1/7 che vuoi di più :carneval:


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo scorso anno ho mangiato pesce appena pescato tutte le sere a 5/10€  facevano i bbq sulla spiaggia col pescato del giorno, il cambio sta a 1/7 che vuoi di più :carneval:


l'omo non mi ci verrebbe mai


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> l'omo non mi ci verrebbe mai


non mangia pesce? e allora no...


----------



## Stark72 (8 Luglio 2016)

MSC a Roma è l'acronimo di Ma Sti Cazzi

Così....volevo rendervi edotti.

la concorrente è la MSGC

Ma Sti Gran Cazzi


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non mangia pesce? e allora no...


no no
lui mangia tutto quello che non si muove
ma è scettico e parecchio pigro


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> MSC a Roma è l'acronimo di Ma Sti Cazzi
> 
> Così....volevo rendervi edotti.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> vero
> ma io non ci andrei mai
> certi posti non mi attirano
> mi sanno di sporco... di malaria...


Nooo. 
Dovresti provare. 
Mio marito non era mai stato da nessuna parte  extraeuropa fino a 30 anni. Per pregiudizio. 
Ora si e' appassionato e non mi da tregua. Deve recuperare!


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Nooo.
> Dovresti provare.
> Mio marito non era mai stato da nessuna parte  extraeuropa fino a 30 anni. Per pregiudizio.
> Ora si e' appassionato e non mi da tregua. Deve recuperare!


ne parliamo l'anno prossimo
quest'anno ormai.... è andato


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo scorso anno ho mangiato pesce appena pescato tutte le sere a 5/10€  facevano i bbq sulla spiaggia col pescato del giorno, il cambio sta a 1/7 che vuoi di più :carneval:


E i tramonti? I profumi, i colori, l'aria, la vegetazione, la lingua? Chetttelodicoaffa'.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Nooo.
> Dovresti provare.
> Mio marito non era mai stato da nessuna parte  extraeuropa fino a 30 anni. Per pregiudizio.
> Ora si e' appassionato e non mi da tregua. Deve recuperare!


e lo capisco..... e dovete recuperare, sì!


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> e lo capisco..... e dovete recuperare, sì!


Si pero' ad agosto che nessuno gli tocchi la puglia!
Una regione bellissima che odio per overdose.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E i tramonti? I profumi, i colori, l'aria, la vegetazione, la lingua? Chetttelodicoaffa'.


quoto tutto :inlove:

e nelle isole... mare cristallino, spiaggia e dietro solo la giungla.......


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si pero' ad agosto che nessuno gli tocchi la puglia!
> Una regione bellissima che odio per overdose.


io puglia 3 anni di fila, insieme a [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] ma vacanze separate :carneval: ma a luglio...agosto penso sia un casino di proporzioni bibliche...


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto tutto :inlove:
> 
> e nelle isole... mare cristallino, spiaggia e dietro solo la giungla.......
> 
> ...


Meraviglia! Thailandia?


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*Ammazza*



banshee ha detto:


> quoto tutto :inlove:
> 
> e nelle isole... mare cristallino, spiaggia e dietro solo la giungla.......
> 
> ...


Capocotta a maggio è proprio bella.Complimenti.:up:


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Meraviglia! Thailandia?


Malesia 

Thailandia quest'anno :carneval:


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io puglia 3 anni di fila, insieme a @_Fiammetta_ ma vacanze separate :carneval: ma a luglio...agosto penso sia un casino di proporzioni bibliche...


Peggio dei tuoi peggiori presagi!


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capocotta a maggio è proprio bella.Complimenti.:up:


ma n'è Capocotta!! è Testa di Lepre! me cadi sulle basi proprio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tessa (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Malesia
> 
> Thailandia quest'anno :carneval:


Malesia mi manca. 
Thailandia fatta due anni fa. 
Solo bangkok merita il viaggio.


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Peggio dei tuoi peggiori presagi!


immagino :unhappy: io già sto in mezzo al casino tutto l'anno pure ad agosto gnaapossofa!


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Malesia mi manca.
> Thailandia fatta due anni fa.
> *Solo bangkok merita il viaggio*.


:festa:evvai.

noi facciamo Bangkok e poi isole della parte orientale (che parte occidentale ci sono i monsoni) ma evitiamo Ko samui che è troppo casino...

la Malesia è superba. Non saprei trovare un altro aggettivo.  inseriscila nella to do list :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capocotta a maggio è proprio bella.Complimenti.:up:


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


Capocotta ha il suo perchè....:rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> e perchè?


Perché è un viaggio che non posso fare da solo ... 

Perché sarebbe solo un tragico viaggio nei ricordi ... 

Un viaggio in quello quello che avrebbe potuto continuare ad essere e non sarà più ...

Perché è un viaggio che non riuscirei mai ad affrontare da solo ... non ora ... non adesso


----------



## Nocciola (8 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io in crociera in quei megacondomini multipiano galleggianti (quando non affondano) neanche se me la regalano!


Magari se deve affondare fammi aspettare di arrivare a Savona


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti consiglio vivamente la Stubaital in Austria. Un paradiso


Ok grazie Skorpio


----------



## LDS (8 Luglio 2016)

tutto si può dire del nostro paese, però per le vacanze siamo quasi imbattibili.

rispettassimo i turisti come si deve non avremmo problemi per tutto l'anno.

io adoro la toscana, la puglia, la campania.

il sud italia ha così tanto calore, così tanta ricchezza, la gastronomia è semplicemente illuminante.


niente vacanze quest'anno  

però avrò 2 mesi da ottobre a novembre e questa volta i piani sono di non fare niente e di lasciare scegliere ad altri cosa fare.


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Perché è un viaggio che non posso fare da solo ...
> 
> Perché sarebbe solo un tragico viaggio nei ricordi ...
> 
> ...


un amico che ti accompagna non ce l'hai?


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> un amico che ti accompagna non ce l'hai?


OT

Biri che bello il tuo bouquet. che fiori hai scelto?


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Biri che bello il tuo bouquet. che fiori hai scelto?


grazie 
rose bianche e lavanda 
povero fioraio, l'ha fatta arrivare dall'olanda imbalsamata


----------



## banshee (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> grazie
> rose bianche e lavanda
> povero fioraio, l'ha fatta arrivare dall'olanda imbalsamata


perché?? ma non è stagione? (io so ignurante col piantume )


----------



## Biri (8 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perché?? ma non è stagione? (io so ignurante col piantume )


ora sì
ma io mi sono sposata il 21 di maggio 
e non c'era fiorita


----------



## kikko64 (8 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> un amico che ti accompagna non ce l'hai?


Forse mi hai frainteso ... potrei anche andare con un gruppo di altri motociclisti ... ma sarei solo comunque.


----------



## Ecate (8 Luglio 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Forse mi hai frainteso ... potrei anche andare con un gruppo di altri motociclisti ... ma sarei solo comunque.


Senza di lei lo saresti ovunque. Meglio distrarsi. Magari non lo stesso tipo di viaggio che hai fatto con lei per vent'anni... Ma la compagnia aiuta, obbliga, se non a reagire, a interagire.


----------



## disincantata (9 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le vacanze estive le vivo da anni come una condanna. In Italia e' ovunque troppo affollato. Si sgomita per un posto al sole, alla coda dei supermercati, per il parcheggio.  Fa terribilmente caldo.
> Se potessi fare un salto temporale del mese di agosto lo farei....
> E non mi dite che la montagna e' bellissima, fresca e tranquilla o che ci sono favolose capitali nordeuropee da visitare.
> Lo so. Ma ho una figlia piccola e deve fare un po' di mare.



Non conosci casa mia, sola soletta in riva al mare 'anche' in agosto e piccola spiaggia e scogli sotto  casa solo per me, raramente ci arriva a piedi qualche avventuriero o  qualche animatore dell'albergo. Che poi I miei coinquilini vanno in quella dell'hotel  o in altre spiagge, li amo!

Bisogna cercarli ma ci sono posti dove si puo' stare bene anche in agosto. Inoltre gia' stare in giardino e' come essere al mare qui.

Basta evitare le spiagge attrezzate. Nel sud sardegna ci sono posti   molto molto poco frequentati   e splendidi.


----------



## ologramma (10 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non conosci casa mia, sola soletta in riva al mare 'anche' in agosto e piccola spiaggia e scogli sotto  casa solo per me, raramente ci arriva a piedi qualche avventuriero o  qualche animatore dell'albergo. Che poi I miei coinquilini vanno in quella dell'hotel  o in altre spiagge, li amo!
> 
> Bisogna cercarli ma ci sono posti dove si puo' stare bene anche in agosto. Inoltre gia' stare in giardino e' come essere al mare qui.
> 
> Basta evitare le spiagge attrezzate. Nel sud sardegna ci sono posti   molto molto poco frequentati   e splendidi.


Tutto già vissuto , invidio la tua pace :up: e i luoghi che non conosco


----------



## LDS (10 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non conosci casa mia, sola soletta in riva al mare 'anche' in agosto e piccola spiaggia e scogli sotto  casa solo per me, raramente ci arriva a piedi qualche avventuriero o  qualche animatore dell'albergo. Che poi I miei coinquilini vanno in quella dell'hotel  o in altre spiagge, li amo!
> 
> Bisogna cercarli ma ci sono posti dove si puo' stare bene anche in agosto. Inoltre gia' stare in giardino e' come essere al mare qui.
> 
> Basta evitare le spiagge attrezzate. Nel sud sardegna ci sono posti   molto molto poco frequentati   e splendidi.


di che parte della sardegna sei?

io adoro l'ogliastra.

ho passato un sacco di estati fra le spiagge di museddu, perdepera.

meglio delle canarie.


----------



## Tessa (10 Luglio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non conosci casa mia, sola soletta in riva al mare 'anche' in agosto e piccola spiaggia e scogli sotto  casa solo per me, raramente ci arriva a piedi qualche avventuriero o  qualche animatore dell'albergo. Che poi I miei coinquilini vanno in quella dell'hotel  o in altre spiagge, li amo!
> 
> Bisogna cercarli ma ci sono posti dove si puo' stare bene anche in agosto. Inoltre gia' stare in giardino e' come essere al mare qui.
> 
> Basta evitare le spiagge attrezzate. Nel sud sardegna ci sono posti   molto molto poco frequentati   e splendidi.


Disi.  
Anche io non uscirei di casa   
Conosco la Sardegna. Sono in Sardegna proprio mentre scrivo. 
Ma anche tu credo che con le figlie piccole andassi in spiaggia per farle interagire. 
Adesso e' un'ora magica. Son tutti con la gamba sotto il tavolo e qui non c'e' nessuno.


----------



## Ecate (10 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Disi.
> Anche io non uscirei di casa
> Conosco la Sardegna. Sono in Sardegna proprio mentre scrivo.
> Ma anche tu credo che con le figlie piccole andassi in spiaggia per farle interagire.
> Adesso e' un'ora magica. Son tutti con la gamba sotto il tavolo e qui non c'e' nessuno.


Che meraviglia 
I miei bambini stanno sognando da mesi le vacanze. 
Il piccolo ha fatto un foglio in cui segna le crocette e la mattina, appena alzato, ne segna una.


----------

